# Anyone useing these



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I have been installing lots of these low energy conversions this week. A T8 1/2" tube at 28 watts replaces a 5' 58Watt tube. The T8 is 3 inches shorter. A pin converter is fixed to one end and a high frequency choke fitted to the other. The starter is changed also
It does save on energy consumption but the changeover cost is quite high.

































Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

What IS the changeover cost?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

John


The tube is £2 - 50
The kit is £17 - 50 

So in total that is £20 - 00 and therefore about $42.

It ticks all the correct boxes when the inspector comes to call but I can't see the real savings myself. But when dealing with local government its tick box counting that matters if you want to get the next City Contract and you are seen as Green Friendly.These are new to the market at the moment so they will fall in price 75% the suppliers tell me.

The ready manufactured ones are cheaper but still not as cheap as a standard fitting.

Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

frank said:


> It ticks all the correct boxes when the inspector comes to call but I can't see the real savings myself. But when dealing with local government its tick box counting that matters if you want to get the next City Contract and you are seen as Green Friendly.


A whole ocean between us, and some things so similar.


----------

